# 16:10 vs 16:9



## Lordsado (4. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute 
Ich hab mir einen Neuen Monitor zu gelegt und zwar 24" iiYAMA Pro Lite E2407HDS-B1 und der hat 16:9 was ja bei DvD gucken recht schoen ist aber zum zocken? Sitz mit recht gemischten gefuehlen vor dem ding einerseits ist er super aber andererseits auch recht schlimm beim zocken wenn man die richtige aufloessung nicht findet aber naja 

Jetzt wollt ich mal von euch wissen ob 16:9 auch beim zocken vorteile hat oder ob man lieber auf 16:10 setzen soll


----------



## gorn (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin für 16:10.
Hat sich inzwischen bei Games etabliert, für Filme gehts auch und beim surfen ists nicht ganz so krass wie bei 16:9.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (4. Februar 2009)

also ich bin auch für 16:10, da ich bei 16:9 immer kleine schwarze Balken habe...
Müsste bei dir bei Filmen auch so sein oder???

greetz


----------



## boss3D (4. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar 16:10. Vollbild ist eben Vollbild und die beste BQ hast du nur, wenn nichts skaliert wird ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## NCphalon (4. Februar 2009)

jop, hab selbst en 16:10 un bei modernen spielen (z.B. FC2) is es so, dass das bild bei 4:3 gestaucht wird, bei 16:9 unten un oben was abgeschnitten wird (meistens) un nur bei 16:10 das bild optimal is, bei älteren spielen (z.B. AoE2 xD) fährt ma halt mit em 4:3 monitor am besten.


----------



## bauer-akil (4. Februar 2009)

Natürlich hat sich bei den Games mittlerweile 16:10 etabiliert, beim surfen hat man den Vorteil, dass man ein nicht ganz so schmales Bild hat wie bei 16:9.
Aber ich denke, dass es auch beim "real-widescreen"(so nenn ichs jetzt einfach mal)so sein wird, wie bei 16:10, dass man sich schnell dran gewöhnt und es nur eine frage der zeit ist, bis auch die pc-monitore 16:9 sind.
Ich begründe das damit, dass in naher Zukunft immer mehr leute auf htpcs umsteigen werden, und sie dort nun mal fullhd fernseher als monitor benutzen.
Die Leute gewöhnen sich dann dran und wollen dann auch am 2. Rechner 16:9er, weil sie sich dran gewöhnen.

Ich hab jetzt in den letzten Tagen so viele 16:9er angeschaut, dass mir mittlerweile dieses Format "normaler" vorkommt als 16:10, genauso wie mir damals 5:4er viel zu hoch erschienen, als ich längere zeit mit 16:10 gearbeitet hab.

Ich bin für 16:9, weil es einfach kompatibler zu filmen ist, und ich bei Games  schwarze Balken nicht so schlimm finde wie bei filmen.


----------



## Flachzange (4. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mit 16:10 auf meinem 22er ziemlich zufrieden. Obwohl ich mein ICQ rechts angedockt habe ist mein Browser immer noch breit genug... sollten sich 16:9er auf Dauer durchsetzen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Internetseiten darauf optimiert werden würden, aber bislang reicht 16:10 vollkommen aus...


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage bei einem 16:10 habe ich beim filme schauen unten und oben einen schwarzen Balken bei 16:9 rechts und links beim zocken??
Unterstützen die Spiele nicht alle Auflösungen wichtig wäre für mich crysis (wars) gta4 und den rest würde ich schon gerne ohen balken zocken unterstützen die neueren spiele nicht alle 4:3/16:9/16:10?


----------



## Sash (5. Februar 2009)

du mußt in den spielen auch die richtige auflösung eintragen.. und bei den filmen wäre das normal, wenn die widescreen haben.


----------



## S_Fischer (5. Februar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> du mußt in den spielen auch die richtige auflösung eintragen.. und bei den filmen wäre das normal, wenn die widescreen haben.


 

ja das ist mir klar nur unterstützen die spiele 16:9?  16:10 unterstützt ja sogar cs aber ich weiß halt nicht wie es bei 16:9 mit der unterstützung ausssieht.

war eben im saturn und hab mir en 16:9 24" asus tft angschaut und ich denke ich nehm sowiso 16:10 weil mir das sinst zu wenig bildfläche ist.


----------



## kalgani (5. Februar 2009)

16:9 Full-HD 23" LG inkl. TV-Tuner kommt demnächst bei mir rein 

warum?
damit ich meinen alten CRT-TV wegwerfen kann (zweitgerät)
und weil ich hoffe das es dann endlich mal nur einen formatstandard gibt!
16:10 wurde ja eh nur zur abgrenzung der PC´s von TV´s eingeführt und war von anfang an


----------



## UnnerveD (5. Februar 2009)

Bin zufrieden mit meinem 22" von BenQ, auch wenn er "nur" 16:9 unterstützt, da aber der Unterschied zwischen 1900x1080 und 1920x1200 nicht so arg groß ist merkt man (merke ich) den Unterschied eh nicht. (subjektive Meinung)


----------



## roadgecko (5. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir eine neuen Asus 24" gegönnt. Bei meinem alten Asus 16:10 war ich doch recht überrascht, das es doch beachtliche Balken beim DVD bzw. Blu Ray schauen gibt.

Und beim spielen (immo CoD4 und ein bisschen Mirrors Edge) hab ich keine Probleme. Also ich möchte meinen 16:9 TFT nicht mehr missen


----------



## BigJim87 (9. Februar 2009)

Ja leider waren sich da die Homeentertaiment leute nicht mit den Gamern einig...
Standard bei Gamen: 16:10 und bei TV 16:9
denke jeder sollte für sich entscheiden, wenn er viel Zockt sollte es ein 16:10 sein, wenn er mehr DVD / BlueRay gucken will, dann sollte es ein 16:9 sein..


----------



## leorphee (9. Februar 2009)

kann mich nur der Meinung von BigJi9m87 anschließen...


----------



## 8bit (12. Februar 2009)

ich will meinen BenQ E2200HD mit den 16:9 nichtmehr missen. ich zocke net so viel hatte aber bei den meisten games eigentlich keine probleme mit der auflösung. und bald werden das wohl alle games unterstützen. 16:9 ist einfach die zukunft weils billiger zu produzieren geht. und ich persönlich finde das 16:9 eher dem format des "natürlichen blickfeldes" entspricht. weiters ist das format beim arbeiten auch sehr angenehm weil ich 2 dokumente nebeneinander gleichzeitig sehen kann ohne die größe ändern zu müssen. und bei filmen ists sowieso genial. da ist ja desto breiter desto besser


----------



## Stumpf (17. Februar 2009)

Ich habe auch einen 16:9 Monitor, und zwar einen "FSC Amilo SL 3230T, 23", 1920x1080". Wollte eigentlich nur Breitbild. Ob nun 16:9 oder 16:10 war mit relativ egal, da ich vorher nen 4:3 19" hatte, der einfach so kaputt ging. Also musste schnell was neues her, und bin auf der Suche im Medimax damals auf den SL 3230T (199€) gestoßen und schlug zu. Ich bin super zufrieden damit, auch beim Spielen. 

Auf Arbeit sitze ich an einem 24" 16:10, und da merke ich nicht allzuviel von den zusätzlichen 120 vertikalen Pixeln in der Höhe....


----------



## 8bit (24. Februar 2009)

stimmt. die 120 pixel weniger fallen eigentlich garnicht auf. nur eben das format ist angenehmer


----------



## Schluwel (24. Februar 2009)

na siehste das ist die richtige Einstellung =D


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Koexistenz nicht weiter störend da es kaum Überschneidungen gibt.
Monitore werden ja in der Regel kaum als Fernseher zweckentfremdet, liegt wohl auch an der Größe. TFT Monitore sind in der Regel zwischen 19" und 30" groß Fernseher eher zwischen 32" und 52". Wer wird sich da geisseln und auf einem kleinen Monitor Filme schauen? 
Ist vermutlich eher die Ausnahme und findet primär in Kinderzimmern und Studentenbuden statt.


----------



## Tom3004 (24. Februar 2009)

Mein Samsung 16:10 ist auch super...
Aber was mich stört: 
-das die Wallpaper manchmal skaliert werden z.B. auf dem Desktop


----------



## Dschi (28. Februar 2009)

Mein 22" hat auch 16:10, finde ich auch gut, bloß die Balken von Filmen stören ein bisschen. Aber da viele Filme eh 21:9 haben...

Ich würde überlegen was man damit eher macht. Filme gucken oder Spiele spielen.


----------



## bauer-akil (28. Februar 2009)

Dschi schrieb:


> Mein 22" hat auch 16:10, finde ich auch gut, bloß die Balken von Filmen stören ein bisschen. Aber da viele Filme eh 21:9 haben...
> 
> Ich würde überlegen was man damit eher macht. Filme gucken oder Spiele spielen.



"Aber grad bei shootern ist doch das breitere seitenverhältnis besser, weil man noch mehr sichtfläche an den seiten hat..."

Ich glaub die Diskussion ist zwecklos, da jeder ein pro-und gegenargument für sein seitenverhltnis findet.
generell lässt sich aber glaub festhalten: für office (internet, textverarbeitung) spiele und filme ist ein 16:10 der beste kompromis aus bildschirmhöhe und breite und bei wem office wegfällt ist ein 196:9er praktischer.


----------



## fadade (28. Februar 2009)

16:9-Format soll 16:10-Format bei PC-Displays ersetzen - Display, Monitor, Computer, 16:9, 16:10, PC, TFT, LCD


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...at-bei-pc-displays-ersetzen-3.html#post599498


----------



## Kain_LaVey (28. Februar 2009)

war auf der pcgh seite nicht letztens noch ne news in der stand das der trend stark richtung 16:9 geht und die Hersteller bis ende des Jahres fast auschschließlich auf 16:9 umsteigen wollen ... daran wird sich wohl dann auch die Gameindustire anpassen.

/edit; ups^^ beitrag über mir irgendwie übersehen


----------



## 8bit (3. März 2009)

ein weiterer grund dafür ist das bei 16:9 mehr panels aus dem mutterglas herausgeschnitten werden können. also sind die herstellungskosten niedriger. alleine schon deswegen wird sich 16:10 auf dauer nicht als standard halten können


----------



## Tytator (3. März 2009)

ich hab mir letztens einen "samsung syncmaster 2494hs" zugelegt, der auch 16:9 ist, obwohl ich eigentlich mehr auf kastenförmige bildschirme stehe.
das teil hat mich aber inzwischen überzeugt und alle 16:10 bildschirme, die ich vorher gesehen hatte waren weniger geeignet zum filme / serien gucken (mache ich ständig).
auch spiele wie COD4 oder Grid sind bei 16:9 übersichtlich, da das sichtfeld recht eingeschränkt ist.
außerdem ist das p/l dieser monitore zur zeit top.


----------



## fadade (3. März 2009)

mit 2x22" macht zocken auch Spass !!!   

was is das eig für nen Verhältnis?


----------



## bauer-akil (3. März 2009)

fadade schrieb:


> mit 2x22" macht zocken auch Spass !!!
> 
> was is das eig für nen Verhältnis?



em 32:10 vielleicht?


----------



## Gutewicht (4. März 2009)

Ich wollte nicht nen extra Thread aufmachen, deswegen stell ich meine Frage einfach mal hier.

Ich will mir die nächste Zeit auch einen Widescreen 22" Monitor kaufen. Ich hab mich eigentlich auch schon entschieden und zwar für diesen hier:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
Der hat allerdings 16:9 was mich nicht weiter stört. aber ich frage mich ob meine Grafikkarte (gtx260) stark genug ist um alle GAmes (COD 2-5, L4D, CSS, FarCRy2,...) in der auflösung (1920x1080) flüssig dar zu stellen? Ich spiele mit maximalen Details kann aber auf aa etc. verzichten.

Oder wäre ein einfacher 16:10 Monitor besser. Wie zum Beispiel dieser hier:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,Preisvergleich/a341318.html

Anwendungsbereich:
50% Internet
30-40% Zocken
10% Filme
der Rest dann Office


----------



## 8bit (5. März 2009)

ich denke das es kaum einen unterschied macht was die erforderte leistung betrifft ob du 16:9 oder 16:10 nimmst. bei 16:10 sind halt 10% mehr pixel aufm schirm deswegen hat die graka streng genommen mehr zu tun. also wird es entweder bei beiden formaten funktionieren oder eben bei beiden nicht funktionieren.
ob deine ausreicht kann ich aber net sagen. das soll jemand anderes beantworten


----------



## aoegod (5. März 2009)

Schade ich fand 16:10 ne ganz gute Auflösung. Mag es nicht wenn der Bild so weit auseinander gezogen ist.
Aber 16:9 wird sich wohl durchsetzen, alleine wegen der Filmindustrie.


----------



## bauer-akil (5. März 2009)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> Ich wollte nicht nen extra Thread aufmachen, deswegen stell ich meine Frage einfach mal hier.
> 
> Ich will mir die nächste Zeit auch einen Widescreen 22" Monitor kaufen. Ich hab mich eigentlich auch schon entschieden und zwar für diesen hier:
> PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
> ...



also wenn du nor 30-40% zockst, dann würd ich sagen, die gtx 260 reicht dicke. ich fahr die gleiche auflösung, und hab ne 8800 gs mit 384 mb. fc2 spiele ich auf mittleren details bei nativer auflösung, und der rest ist ja nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll. cod 4 lief bei mir glaub auch mit 55 fps im schnitt (ok-ohne vsync, aber fällt find ich bei cod eh nicht so auf...)

ich würde an deiner stelle aber eher den 22er lg mit full hd nehmen. da is glaub sogar ein dvi-kabel mit dabei, und sieht schöner aus. (ok klar, das ist geschmackssache, aber ich denk der lg gefällt der breiten masse eher)
oder den viewsonic, da is auch ein dvi-kabel dabei.

und als spar-alternative gibts auch noch den von iiyama, aber grundsätzlich kannst du nen fullhd 22"er schon nehmen


----------



## Gutewicht (5. März 2009)

danke schon mal...
ich hab mich eigentlich schon fast für diesen hier entschieden:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## bauer-akil (6. März 2009)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> danke schon mal...
> ich hab mich eigentlich schon fast für diesen hier entschieden:
> PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de



ja genau den hab ich gemeint. freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte.


----------



## BigBudOne (11. März 2009)

ich hab mir gerade nen 16:10 gekauft und bin sehr begeistert. bin froh, dass ich die zusätzliche Höhe hab. benutze ihn eh nur zum zocken und für office/internet


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. März 2009)

BigBudOne schrieb:


> bin froh, dass ich die zusätzliche Höhe hab.



Welche zusätzliche Höhe? Bei der 1920er Auflösung fehlen schon 120 Zeilen zum 16:10 Format.


----------



## macskull (1. Mai 2009)

Mal ne ganz banale Frage?
Wenn ein älteres Spiel, oder eben auch ein neueres welches 16:9 (noch) nicht unterstützt nur eine Auflösung von 16:10 macht, dann heißt das doch im Klartext, dass ich letzten Endes doch nur wieder in 1680 x 1050 spielen kann, wozu dann auch wieder ein 22" ausreichen würde, oder?

Ich hatte nämlich mit ein paar alten Games das Problem, dass die gar kein Breitbild konnten und schwupps war die maximale Auflösung nur noch 1280.

Lieg ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig, oder bin ich jetzt total auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## bauer-akil (1. Mai 2009)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Welche zusätzliche Höhe? Bei der 1920er Auflösung fehlen schon 120 Zeilen zum 16:10 Format.




er hat doch 16:10...und der ist höher als 16:9...


----------



## Pixy (7. September 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich auch 16:10 wenn man einen 27" Monitore haben würde wollen. Oder ist das dann schon ein 28"?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

Das wäre dann 30 Zoll. 2560x1600 Pixel.


----------



## Pixy (7. September 2011)

Ah, Danke.


----------



## Painkiller (8. September 2011)

Etwas alt, der Thread...

Hier gehts weiter:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...re-meinung-wuerde-mich-mal-interessieren.html

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

